# The Most Rented Gear of 2017 at Lensrentals.com, Canon Dominates



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 28, 2017)

```
Lensrentals.com has released their yearly list of the most rented gear in their inventory. Not surprisingly, the list is dominated by Canon and Sony.</p>
<table width="100%">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>1</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pjatr.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-24-70mm-f2.8l-ii">Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>11</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pntrs.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-24-105mm-f4l-is">Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>2</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pntrac.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-70-200mm-f2.8l-is-ii">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>12</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pjtra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-100mm-f2.8l-is-macro">Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>3</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pntrs.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-5d-mark-iii">Canon EOS 5D Mark III</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>13</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pjatr.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-100-400mm-f4.5-5.6l-is-ii">Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>4</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.gopjn.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-5d-mark-iv">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>14</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pntrac.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-85mm-f1.2l-ii">Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>5</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pntra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fsony-alpha-a7s-ii">Sony Alpha a7S II</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>15</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.gopjn.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-lp-e6n-battery">Canon LP-E6N Battery</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>6</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pntrac.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fsony-np-fw50-battery">Sony NP-FW50 Battery</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>16</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.gopjn.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fnikon-d750">Nikon D750</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>7</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pjtra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-50mm-f1.2l">Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>17</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pjatr.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fsennheiser-g3-wireless-mic-kit-freq-a">Sennheiser G3 Wireless Mic Kit -Freq A</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>8</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pjtra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fsony-fe-24-70mm-f2.8-gm">Sony FE 24-70mm f/2.8 GM</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>18</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/sony-fe-70-200mm-f2.8-gm-oss">Sony FE 70-200mm f/2.8 GM OSS</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>9</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.gopjn.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-6d">Canon EOS 6D</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>19</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pntra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-35mm-f1.4l-ii">Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>10</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.gopjn.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-70-200mm-f2.8l">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L</a></td>
<td bgcolor="#f6f6f6"><strong>20</strong></td>
<td class="tg-yw4l"><a href="http://www.pjtra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-16-35mm-f2.8l-iii">Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III</a></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>A couple of things on the surprise me, firstly the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L. There’s absolutely nothing wrong with the lens, and if you’re shooting sports, the IS really isn’t needed. The second surprise for me is how high on the list the EF 50mm f/1.2L is, I didn’t think it would be outrenting the EF 85mm f/1.2L II or the EF 100-400mm f/4-5.6L IS II.</p>


<p>Looking at the list, I think Canon is still doing pretty well in the United States, and it’s going to take a lot more from Sony to surpass Canon in marketshare.</p>
<p>You can read all of the rental lists over at <a href="http://www.pjtra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Fblog%2F2017%2F12%2Fmost-popular-photography-and-videography-gear-rented-in-2017%2F">Lensrentals.com</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## midluk (Dec 28, 2017)

The placement of the batteries is really interesting.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 28, 2017)

midluk said:


> The placement of the batteries is really interesting.


That struck me too.


----------



## ritholtz (Dec 29, 2017)

Top 2 Canon lens are rented 3X times than next ones in the list. Not sure what is wrong with Nikon. They are making gold rated cameras. But not much interest from crowd.


----------



## BillB (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm surprised that there isn't more continuity between the 2016 and 2017 lists.


----------



## HotPixels (Dec 29, 2017)

This list is almost embarrassing to all other camera manufacturers. I wonder how much correlation there is between the market for renting and the market for purchasing. We know Canon is #1 in both but this would suggest even greater sales market dominance for Canon than what is usually reported.

As for Sony...they still lag far behind. Sony is overrated; they make great sensors but their cameras leave a lot to be desired; probably the worst camera from a usability/ergonomics perspective. They lead in FF mirrorless because they are the only one doing it right now aside from Leica, and Leica has its own very high priced unique market niche.

Once Canon releases their FF mirrorless on the market, expect to see Sony market share decline. And consider what has happened with APS-C mirrorless once Canon came out with the EOS M series. Even without a huge lens lineup, Canon has made big progress in this market. It seems people don't care as much about those Sony APS-C mirrorless offerings. I know I would take an EOS M over any of the Sony crop sensor mirrorless cameras, no matter what the specs.

Right now, in spite of all the criticism online of Canon, they seem to have by far and away the best position in the dedicated camera market.


----------



## that1guyy (Dec 29, 2017)

Sony has made huge strides recently and I expect them to take more market share from Nikon and Canon in the coming years.


----------



## transpo1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Interesting that the A7RII is not on this list. Perhaps this tells us that the A7SII is being rented for video purposes. Also interesting is that the 5DIII, a (what- 5 year old camera?) is higher on the list than the 5DIV. Why?


----------



## mukul (Dec 29, 2017)

trollers keep trolling 

see how it is represented by DPREVIEW

https://www.dpreview.com/news/1547861226/canon-and-sony-dominate-lensrentals-most-rented-gear-of-2017-list


----------



## snoke (Dec 29, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> Also interesting is that the 5DIII, a (what- 5 year old camera?) is higher on the list than the 5DIV. Why?



Cheaper? Why 70-200/2.8L popular? Cheaper.

1 week:
5D Mark III total: $134
5D Mark IV total: $194
70-200/2.8L total: $67

5D Mark III + 70-200/2.8L total: $201

5D Mark III + lens = 5D Mark IV + $7
better deal.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 29, 2017)

BillB said:


> I'm surprised that there isn't more continuity between the 2016 and 2017 lists.



Do you have the 2016 list? In the link above, they only compare "new gear" for each year, thus the change. I thought this would be interesting, so I went looking, unfortunately, they do not seem to have listed their most rented gear for 2016:

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/12/the-best-and-most-rented-photography-gear-of-2016/

Instead, they make a couple of references:

Of the most rented gear in 2016...."It’d be a lot of 24-70mm lenses and other very popular lenses and camera bodies rented not necessarily for their interesting features, but for their practicality."

Then when talking about the 5DIV later in the post..."This was an easy one to vote for. It’s predecessor, The Canon 5D Mk III, was by far our most popular camera body that we’ve ever rented but I have no reason to think that the Canon 5D Mk IV won’t crush that record. "

This makes me think the 2016 list was at least fairly similar to the 2017 list.

Pretty darn interesting, really. 

I do not see any reference near the end of 2015....


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 29, 2017)

mukul said:


> trollers keep trolling
> 
> see how it is represented by DPREVIEW
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/news/1547861226/canon-and-sony-dominate-lensrentals-most-rented-gear-of-2017-list



dpreview was cute. canon has 14 spots, sony as only 4. yet canon AND sony dominate lensrentals...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> mukul said:
> 
> 
> > trollers keep trolling
> ...



Of course, I mean, it's not like they're biased or anything. :


----------



## deleteme (Dec 29, 2017)

I was surprised by the absence of Sony A7RII considering all the adulation it has received.

I have always been a proponent of renting before buying and I would have thought that a lot of people would have rented these cameras out of curiosity/ research.

Also, I would have expected some rentals to occur because of the desire to use a high res ML body with Canon or Nikon lenses for special projects but apparently not.

So for all the vaunted advantages the Sony bodies have, apparently this is not being reflected in rental interest.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > mukul said:
> ...



Do you know how the bias got started?


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 31, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...


Is that a serious question?


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 31, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 31, 2017)

I have to chuckle. We, the members of this forum, internet surfers in general, citizens...We've gotten to be so hyper political that even a sincere question asking about the history of a bias or controversy is met with paranoia, scorn, irony.

What, am I supposed to Google it? "History of DPR bias"? I thought Neuro might know how things went bad with them. In the early 2000's I remember them being pretty objective and helpful. I got away from photography for about five years. When I started looking for new gear, I found that not to be the case so much. Had to look for other sources of reviews, experiences, opinions.

May grace, trust, and happiness, at least in some small measures, be in your 2018!


----------



## unfocused (Dec 31, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> I have to chuckle. We, the members of this forum, internet surfers in general, citizens...We've gotten to be so hyper political that even a sincere question asking about the history of a bias or controversy is met with paranoia, scorn, irony.



I think some people are hypersensitive to any criticism of Canon and when reviewers point out things they see as flaws, too many people are ready to jump all over the review and claim bias. But the fact is, reviewers always have their own opinions and frankly I find DPR's supposed "bias" to be more a case of legitimate criticism.

I also know there are some individuals on this forum who, for some complex psychological reasons that I can only guess at, feel the need to engage in p*ssing contests with the reviewers. Unfortunately, the reviewers sometimes rise to the bait, which only encourages these individuals. 

I'm as big of a Canon fanboy as anyone. I would never buy a Sony or Nikon. But, I don't think Canon products are perfect and I have no trouble reading reviews that criticize the products, so long as the criticisms are accurate. In my opinion, I find their criticism to be justified and generally correct. I could not care less if they go a little easier on Sony or Nikon than they do Canon. I'm never buying Sony or Nikon, so it makes no difference to me. Instead, I want to know what the reviewer sees as problems with Canon, so I can make purchasing decisions knowing what they believe the flaws are. 



neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > mukul said:
> ...



It's called NEWS. Canon dominating the list is not news, as Canon has been and continues to be No. 1. But, the fact that Sony is pushing out Nikon is newsworthy. Thus, the emphasis in the story on Sony's gains. Not bias, simply reporting the news, which by definition means something new and noteworthy.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 1, 2018)

unfocused said:


> It's called NEWS. Canon dominating the list is not news, as Canon has been and continues to be No. 1. But, the fact that Sony is pushing out Nikon is newsworthy. Thus, the emphasis in the story on Sony's gains. Not bias, simply reporting the news, which by definition means something new and noteworthy.



No, it's linguistically wrong. They are saying that canon and sony dominate. They don't. A proper title would be Sony pushes out Nikon, Canon still dominates rentals. or Canon dominates, Sony makes gains. or something of the sort.

However the title is certainly incorrect in it's statement regardless of whether or not Sony is newsworthy in this article. NO one is arguing the content of the article aka the newsworthy part, simply the title is factually incorrect and makes a statement biased towards Sony that simply isn't true.


----------



## BillB (Jan 1, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



I think it goes back to DPReview falling in love with the Exmor sensor and Sony's mirrorless technology, and then starting to use Dynamic Range to describe shadow lifting at base ISO. DR became a magic number and Sony's DR was higher than Canon's, and that was pretty much all that mattered. Things have pretty much gone downhill from there, or at least that is my take on it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2018)

unfocused said:


> i think some people are hypersensitive to any criticism of Canon and when reviewers point out things they see as flaws, too many people are ready to jump all over the review and claim bias. But the fact is, reviewers always have their own opinions and frankly I find DPR's supposed "bias" to be more a case of legitimate criticism.
> 
> I also know there are some individuals on this forum who, for some complex psychological reasons that I can only guess at, feel the need to engage in p*ssing contests with the reviewers. Unfortunately, the reviewers sometimes rise to the bait, which only encourages these individuals.



For example, the 'legitimate criticism' of the 1D X's AF system for selecting the closest subject when set to 61-pt auto? Apparently, Canon failed because the camera performed as designed and explicitly as stated it's supposed to by Canon. 

I also know there are some individuals on this forum who, for very prosaic psychological reasons, believe everything they read on the Internet. The fact that the word gullible isn't in the dictionary only encourages these individuals.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2018)

BillB said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



I'd agree with that.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > i think some people are hypersensitive to any criticism of Canon and when reviewers point out things they see as flaws, too many people are ready to jump all over the review and claim bias. But the fact is, reviewers always have their own opinions and frankly I find DPR's supposed "bias" to be more a case of legitimate criticism.
> ...



actually a good example was how important DR was on the 7D Mark II and the 1DX Mark II (and 1DX) yet it was decided it was not an important factor when it came to the Nikon D5.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



No, DPR made it clear how DR wasn't as important for the D5 target audience. Apparently the 1D X is aimed at a different audience. That's just legitimate criticism, not bias or anything.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 1, 2018)

BillB said:


> I think it goes back to DPReview falling in love with the Exmor sensor and Sony's mirrorless technology, and then starting to use Dynamic Range to describe shadow lifting at base ISO. DR became a magic number and Sony's DR was higher than Canon's, and that was pretty much all that mattered. Things have pretty much gone downhill from there, or at least that is my take on it.


I can see that, but also add that many reviewers seem more oriented to technical details, and minutia that, for most users, get used a very small fraction of the time and put little emphasis on items that may be a bit boring but get used by most users all of the time. So, DR, high FPS, # AF points (past a certain point), flip screens, 120/240/xxx FPS in video, etc get dwelled upon, while ergonomics, durability, dependability, customer support, menu systems, AF consistency, etc hardly get mentioned. This isn't just DPReview.

Also common with reviewers is that they focus on items that are quantifiable like DR (thanks to DXO and others) for sensor, or sharpness for lenses. It is the "holy cow I can put a number to it and tell you XX has a higher number than YY" syndrome. But, of course, those tend to be in vacuums and ignore other facets of the camera/lens.

Also with DPReview, I find that they write from a perspective that is very centric to them, to someone that picks up and plays with multiple cameras for a couple of days to weeks and then puts them down and moves on. I really think they would benefit from considering the perspectives of different audiences. Those of us that are highly invested in current systems but might upgrade, those that are considering buying into a new system, or those that could care less about a "system" and just want a camera and if it is an ILC, might never buy more than the kit lens.

In short, for the longest time, I just found DPReview's comments to not be relevant to any decision that I would be making. In fairness, the last couple of reviews I've read are a bit better and they have added some tools or are using tools a bit more that are useful. So, IMO, there is hope. 

But this is why I've always liked The-Digital-Picture and Dustin Abbott also does a nice job of talking about things that are relevant to decisions that I am making. Just to name two that like.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 8, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



It might have something to do with shooting paid infocommercials for Sony and Nikon, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> It might have something to do with shooting paid infocommercials for Sony and Nikon, if my memory serves me correctly.



IIRC, they did at least one for Canon, as well.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 16, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > It might have something to do with shooting paid infocommercials for Sony and Nikon, if my memory serves me correctly.
> ...



You probably do.. thanks for the correction Neuro


----------



## Daan Stam (Jan 18, 2018)

i think that 100L is also pretty interesting to be on the list


----------

